# Tire recommendation for combi road/gravel ride



## angelo1100 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a 60 mile ride coming up in March that will consist of many sections of hard packed dirt road. I just finished building up a gravel bike with 700-35 Kenda small block eight tires. I might want to ride something with a smoother tread and maybe a little narrower. Any suggestions on an inexpensive tire that isn't too heavy?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

My cross bike came with Schwalbe Sammy Slick

Sammy Slick - Schwalbe Professional Bike Tires

I would imagine tires similar to that may be what you're looking for, unless you're looking at hybrid urban tires.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Panaracer Paselas would work in 700x32 or you could even drop down to a 28.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

If your idea of "hard packed dirt road" is the same as mine I think you're way over doing it with 35's unless you're really heavy and/or comfort is the only consideration.

Vittoria Paves work great for me as a tire that's good on hard packed dirt yet still rides like a no compromise tar road tire when you're on the tar sections. They don't fit your criteria of inexpensive though.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

28's are fine for about 80% of what I ride... 32's are good for maybe 98%. Any touring/commuter style tire will be good for your purpose and have smooth tread. 

Light weight and inexpensive... good luck with that. The cheapest foldable tire is your best bet, that should put you around $40-50 per tire.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> If your idea of "hard packed dirt road" is the same as mine I think you're way over doing it with 35's unless you're really heavy and/or comfort is the only consideration.
> 
> Vittoria Paves work great for me as a tire that's good on hard packed dirt yet still rides like a no compromise tar road tire when you're on the tar sections. They don't fit your criteria of inexpensive though.


Here in Boulder County, the hardpack dirt roads/trails are easily navigated on 25mm road tires. I do a good percentage of my unpaved riding on 25-28mm road tires, which work great when you're mixing pavement and dirt/gravel.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

Boreas Pass Rd in Breckenridge, CO on 23 mm tires up to to the Section House. Passed a few mountain bikers that day. Hard pack dirt feels just like a paved road, I honestly don't think you'll need anything special unless your handling skills are atrocious, I bet they're just fine if you're planning on entering a race like that. This photo was taken at 11,481 ft so you know the road was horrible.


----------



## angelo1100 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I am on the heavy side~205lb. I have 700-25 Gator skins on my road bike and don't like how they feel on the dirt. My gravel bike was built with some 29er wheels and outfitted with the 35 small block eights. 
I think I will be ok with a 28 smooth tire of the commuter variety like the Paselas.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Panaracer Paselas would work in 700x32 or you could even drop down to a 28.


I use these in a 28 TG. Work great. Not the lightest or best rolling resistance but very confident in the gravel.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

headloss said:


> 28's are fine for about 80% of what I ride... 32's are good for maybe 98%. Any touring/commuter style tire will be good for your purpose and have smooth tread.
> 
> Light weight and inexpensive... good luck with that. The cheapest foldable tire is your best bet, that should put you around $40-50 per tire.


I think I paid around 25 for my Paselas.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Michelin Jet might be a good option. I almost bought a Maxxis Overdrive Elite for gravel road riding but decided I would give a Maxxis Re-Fuse 700x28 a shot at it first, just a real sturdy road tire.

I've used the kenda SB8 for the use you have and I thought they rolled very fast for a knobby. The gravel roads by me are usually pretty loose and bumpy though so I tend to like a little knob and volume to keep the road chatter subdued so I'm not sore as heck by the end of the day.

While still wide the Clement X'plor USH (700x35) might be a decent option. Otherwise I would think any 700x32 file tread cross tire would work well. Not sure how much speed you would actually be losing, if any, going with a 32mm over a 28mm.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

Take a Look at Vittoria Randonneur Pro
I bought a pair for use on a packed dirt rail bed bike trial, and they ride great. About $30. at Amazon. The min size is 700 x 32. It is a folding 120 tpi tire, kinda rare in this category where steel wire bead and 60 tpi is most common. 
Likely one of the best you can buy in that size. And they are really hardy tires. Most reviews are also very positive. 
Amazon.com: Vittoria Randonneur Pro RFX City Tire: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Z'mer said:


> Take a Look at Vittoria Randonneur Pro
> I bought a pair for use on a packed dirt rail bed bike trial, and they ride great. About $30. at Amazon. The min size is 700 x 32. It is a folding 120 tpi tire, kinda rare in this category where steel wire bead and 60 tpi is most common.
> Likely one of the best you can buy in that size. And they are really hardy tires. Most reviews are also very positive.
> Amazon.com: Vittoria Randonneur Pro RFX City Tire: Sports & Outdoors


Forgot about those, awesome tires. One reason I looked at the Maxxis Overdrive elite, they would be replacing the warn out Vit Rando's. Both are high TPI "performance hybrid" tires. The vittorias lasted a long time and I wanted to try the Maxxis because I can get them at a good price.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

NJBiker72 said:


> I think I paid around 25 for my Paselas.


Folding? If so, I'll definitely keep them in mind.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

headloss said:


> Folding? If so, I'll definitely keep them in mind.


I don't think so. Seem to recall wire.


----------



## angelo1100 (Aug 24, 2012)

So looking around I am leaning towards the Conti Granprix 4 season in the 700-28. Good reviews just a little more than I want to spend. LBS says they will match a price at $50 each. 
I am in the automotive tire business and realize that the contact with the ground is the tire so why skimp on the most important part of the ride.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

angelo1100 said:


> I am in the automotive tire business and realize that the contact with the ground is the tire so why skimp on the most important part of the ride.


Agreed!


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't think you'll regret the choice or the price paid!


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm a bit heavier than you and have had good luck with Vittoria Paves in 24mm. They just came out with these in 27mm and I just received a set.My 24s have worked well and a number of rides with multiple gravel sections. One of my favorite tires.



angelo1100 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I am on the heavy side~205lb. I have 700-25 Gator skins on my road bike and don't like how they feel on the dirt. My gravel bike was built with some 29er wheels and outfitted with the 35 small block eights.
> I think I will be ok with a 28 smooth tire of the commuter variety like the Paselas.


----------

